# 3 state ?



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I signed up for this ride back in 08 only to back out after the weatherman gave a 100% chance of rain. So, having yet to do this ride, I was wondering how it compares to the Cherohala Challenge?


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Having ridden both I would definately say that the 3 state is easier. My opinion is that 3 state is about 60 to 70% as hard as Cherohala.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes, climbing the Skyway is noticeably more demanding than climbing all three mountains of the three state combined.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! I've already registered for both. Just hope that I can afford the gas to drive down from Rogersville by then!!


----------

